
Theory and Techniques of  Compiler Construction (2005) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.ethoberon.ethz.ch/WirthPubl/CBEAll.pdf
======
melling
I'm collecting compiler resources on Github:

[https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/com...](https://github.com/melling/ComputerLanguages/blob/master/compilers.org)

If anyone has other good links, please post.

~~~
cokernel_hacker
"SSA-based Compiler Design" [1] is awesome, heaps of interesting algorithms.

[1]
[http://ssabook.gforge.inria.fr/latest/book.pdf](http://ssabook.gforge.inria.fr/latest/book.pdf)

